# Happyrunners no plate in MMM.



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can also be found in the Binton gallery,..marvellous!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

One thing that's always intrigued me about number plates like that - how do you pass the MOT?

Graham


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Graham,

Obviously this vehicle has a couple of years to go before the mot. However it will have to be changed to pass. More importantly the biggest danger is if the police pull you over they will report you to DVLA who in turn have the right to fine and take the registration away!

I own C 5REW and C 6REW and our names are Chris and Claire Grew. The MH is G2EWS. I used to space as shown but got pulled one too many times. 

Managed to fight the case on the grounds that the police lied but still got fined and 6 points. Kept the registration and had all spaced legally.

I believe that the DVLA could make a little extra money if they sold us the right to an alteration in the way we space the number plates. Have considered contacting them and putting it as a business proposal for some years.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

GJH said:


> One thing that's always intrigued me about number plates like that - how do you pass the MOT?
> 
> Graham


You 'really' don't know the answer to that question...??


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

J99Dub said:


> You 'really' don't know the answer to that question...??


Shall we say I "suspected" what the answer would be. :wink:  



G2EWS said:


> Obviously this vehicle has a couple of years to go before the mot. However it will have to be changed to pass. More importantly the biggest danger is if the police pull you over they will report you to DVLA who in turn have the right to fine and take the registration away!
> 
> I own C 5REW and C 6REW and our names are Chris and Claire Grew. The MH is G2EWS. I used to space as shown but got pulled one too many times.
> 
> Managed to fight the case on the grounds that the police lied but still got fined and 6 points. Kept the registration and had all spaced legally.


Thanks, Chris, for such an honest answer. So what it comes down to is that people, unlike yourself, who continue to space illegally know that they are breaking the law and are prepared to do so until stopped by the police.

Is that the sort of thing that should be celebrated on this forum?

Graham


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

My son got pulled over and told that his number plate was illegal, the spaces were correct, his crime, the lettering was in italics, so he had to buy a new number plate, the thing that gets me mad is "there are loads of cars locally with the same type of number plates and they have had them for years, I don't see what the problem is with the spacing or type of letters, as long as the number plate can be read, Anne


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Anne,

Basically it is all to do with the Police and identifying the number plate. If it is difficult to read with incorrect spacing or incorrect fonts then it becomes more difficult to read.

Personally I think that if I where to commit a road traffic offence and you saw me, you would remember

C 6REW

more than 

C6 REW

But that's just my opinion.

Regards

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I suspect it is more to do with automatic number recognition than anything else? I can definitely see this with numbers in italics but not sure about spacing.

peedee


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Peedee,

The law has been around long before number plate recognition!

Regards

Chris


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

GJH said:


> One thing that's always intrigued me about number plates like that - how do you pass the MOT?
> 
> Graham


Or the Police.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Why do people have personal number plates?
Reg.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

So they can have something that they think nobody else can have? Most of them look naff but it would be nice to have one with a 1 after it now that would be special and worth a bob or three.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Not sure if I can describe why I have private registrations on my vehicles. I guess it is all about being that bit unique.

We buy vehicles and houses and clothes and hi fi's and TV's that appeal to us.

If we where all the same I guess we would all be driving around in Yugo's or Lada's. After all they where reliable and they where cheap to buy and to run.

I drive a Land Rover because it allows me to go across fields without fear of getting stuck. The little blond girl round the corner drives a Mini because I guess it looks cool.

I drive an RV because I want the space and freedom to take what I want. Others drive smaller MH's because they have no need for space, nor thedesire to spend too much on fuel.

I like my number plates and they make me feel good. I have owned them for a very long time, so I do not think about them any more.

And of course no else has the same kind of uniqueness as I do. My number plates are my name. I think that is a good thing and believe everyone should have the same opportunity.

I have no desire to own ABC 123 or 1 ABC as it does not mean anything to me. I suppose they would look good but that does not get me going. I did look at the registration for my business SWI 1 and found out it was selling for something like £100K! Crazy and not worth that to me. But someone who had a lot of money bought it and I guess they feel great. And of course that is great! If you see what I mean.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

I have a private number plate which was bought for me a few years ago and now has been on three motorhomes, its meaningless to anyone except those in the sport which I do. I was given it as a present when I achieved my Grandmaster Bowmanship its C15 GMB and stands for Christine is GMB. I would like to have the spacing between the C and the 15. I did ask at the time of them being mad up if a space could be put in but was told it would be illegal. So left it as is.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> I like my number plates and they make me feel good. I have owned them for a very long time, so I do not think about them any more.
> 
> Chris


Thats good enough reason for sure...

I have a few and they all have a 'point'

L 8ULB - as I am a lighting engineer
VO 1972 - on my 1972 VW
BX13039 - on my 1303S VW cabriolet
V33 DUB on our new beetle and cos its a VEE DUB
J99 DUB on our campervan cos its also a 'Dub'


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Private plates*

Hi :lol: 
The reason I use private plates is that I have age related problem in remembering reg numbers because I change m vehicles quite often - every two years, before the warranty runs out!!
Richard


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

bikemad99 said:


> Why do people have personal number plates?
> Reg.


Because we can. 
On My Volvo V70 I have the reg no V7 OJF. Its a V70 and my initials are JF 
I had the plates altered to V7O JF. (Sad maybe but hey, I don't do drugs or beat the wife or kick the dog) They are in the correct size and font lettering but I changed the spacing It went through the last MOT and my mate who is a traffic cop said a bobby would have top be really picky to pull me over but it could happen. 
Been on the car now for the last 19 months and no-one as yet has requested I change them. I do have a spare set of plates just in case.
Each to thier own.
Johnny F


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

The only private number plate that should be allowed is TO66ER!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Crackle said:


> The only private number plate that should be allowed is TO66ER!


So your the one that bought that one 8O 
Johnny F


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> bikemad99 said:
> 
> 
> > Because we can.
> ...


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

live and let live !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
is someone with a p plate robbing you or a murderer
i don't think so


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

> So your the one that bought that one
> Johnny F


 ...... :lol: Not yet but I'm sure there are a few who think I should!



> because we can


 ...is a rather infantile approach to life don't you think, Oh but wait, ahh yes, of course you have a private reg plate; no, no forget I said that you wouldn't understand....



> live and let live !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> is someone with a p plate robbing you or a murderer
> i don't think so


 so P platers are all honest eh! Nothing like proper genuine research and quoting of sources ...... and yes that was nothing like it.....

...relax chaps I'm winding you all up I couldn't resist. I shoulda kept it up but didn't want to be the first one in jail since GT left! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

This morning I asked:


GJH said:


> Is that the sort of thing that should be celebrated on this forum?
> Graham


Most of the comments since have been about why people own personal plates.

Now I see there is a comment:


mrbluesky said:


> live and let live !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> is someone with a p plate robbing you or a murderer
> i don't think so


I have no concern either way about people owning such plates - live and let live is right. However, that is a different matter from a plate with illegally spaced letters & numbers (the point of my question above).

If people think the law is wrong then by all means let them campaign for a change, but until that change comes about, abide by the current requirements.

Perhaps those who disagree could list the laws they think should not apply to them, along with their reasons why robbers should not be allowed the same freedom.

Graham


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

And what started all this - A cosy RV  


stew


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

GJH said:


> This morning I asked:
> 
> 
> GJH said:
> ...


Very interesting thread , 
i try to keep within the law and correctly space my letters and numbers on my Bently KFB 1 .

I HAVE HAD THE NUMBER FOR YEARS AND HAVE HAD IT ON ALL MY ROLLS ROYCES AND BENTLYS AND FERRARIS. It just makes me feel good. And i have found the spell checker button so i am not as thick as i thought i was. i might take a new carreer as a teacher.

Big frank


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

artona said:


> And what started all this - A cosy RV


Not quite Stew.

To be accurate the message which started the thread refers to a photograph - which turned out to show an illegal number plate reading A C05Y RV instead of AC05 YRV.

It is that last factor which led me to ask "Is that the sort of thing that should be celebrated on this forum?"

Graham


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

GJH said:


> Perhaps those who disagree could list the laws they think should not apply to them, along with their reasons why robbers should not be allowed the same freedom.


Hi Graham. I think I understand what you are saying in that we are on a forum that uses road going vehicles so that vehicle should be fit for the road. Is that right?
I cant understand your quoted point above. I wont go into a slanging match on things I should and shouldn't do. We all shouldn't drive over the speed limits! We shouldn't drive when we are tired! We shouldn't answer our phones when we are driving! We shouldn't even eat a bar of choccy when we are driving! But most have done.
Robbers steal things. I myself bought the plate that is on my car with my own money.
If I choose to run the risk of Mr Plod pulling me over and slapping my wrists, 'cos thats all he will do, that is a "risk" I am quite willing to take.
Its a crazy world out there. My plate makes me smile and feel happy just 'cos it does. Is that a crime??
Johnny F


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

hope all the good folk on this thread that think its a custodial offence always keep to the speed limits as they would knowingly be breaking the law also
i have a legal p plate 
i think people should stay within the law on this 
but even if you think its a terrible sin to have a plate like the photo
didn't it make you smile for just a moment ?
regards
drew


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Peedee,
> 
> The law has been around long before number plate recognition!
> 
> ...


Yes but I don't recall them enforcing the spacing like they do these days!

Buying personalised number plates is only another form of taxation, fine if you want to volunteer. My car numberplacte is the same number as my house but I didn't pay for it, just picked it off a list. Easy to remember though.

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This morning I realised that I was angry :evil: with this thread .. angry at the way that you are all discussing ( and why not) this minor legal point that really affects no one in any way that you could notice ...... while in the criminal justice system the Home Office is telling the judges to let any convicted real criminal walk away from the court...as long as he/she poses no danger... 

So there you are I think the owner of A CO5Y RV should be banged up pronto for making me smile ..........and throw away the key :lol: 

mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> GJH said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps those who disagree could list the laws they think should not apply to them, along with their reasons why robbers should not be allowed the same freedom.
> ...


Hello Johnny,

The point is really should this forum condone any illegal acts.

Like you, I don't want to get into a slanging match but just because some drivers (not sure if it's most) have done the type of things you quote that doesn't justify illegal number plates - the old maxim of "two wrongs don't make a right".

As someone mentioned earlier, the laws on spacing/fonts are there to avoid complicating the job of the police in identifying vehicle owners - if I recall correctly because of people using particular styles to avoid being caught after committing criminal acts.

I'm sure there are robbers out there who would seek to justify their acts by the saying that some people have more than they do because they exploited people. That does not make them right.

Graham


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

spykal said:


> while in the criminal justice system the Home Office is telling the judges to let any convicted real criminal walk away from the court...as long as he/she poses no danger...


Agree totally Mike that he should have been put away - but, with respect, that is a different argument.

Graham


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_The point is really should this forum condone any illegal acts_

Of course not but I think the question is "To what degree should the law be pushed".

Recently in Ipswich a Schoolgirl took her mobile phone out and videoed her school bus driver. The Bus driver was talking on her mobile phone, without handsfree whilst driving around a roundabout and then along the A12 for 50 seconds.

You could also be prosecuted for this crime if you were pulled up in a layby with the keys in the ignition because technically you are still in charge of a vehicle.

Along the same lines earlier in the thread someone refered to the number plate T066ER. Using a creative type font and placing yellow screws stragetically on the 66s we all can work out what it would look like and this would then lead to possible confusion to the authorities.

I do not think this forum would ever condone illegal acts but would always ask for a sensible approach to them  

stew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I must admit I used to see no point in having personalised numbers, mainly because I couldn't afford them! Now I admit to looking in the adverts for something appropriate :roll: . That said, I find it somewhat irritating the way the layouts are changed - and different typefaces are used. These are obviously illegal! But then it's up to the authorities to catch them, in the same way as it is for catching all the thousands of road tax dodgers; surely it can't be too difficult to do checks on untaxed vehicles?

I have a client who has a plate (which is held off a car at present, and is three letters plus 1, not his own initials) which he bought on an old Morris Minor in the mid sixties and had tranferred to other cars, and had an offer two years ago of £100,000, (presumably from somebody whose initials fitted the letters)
. He turned it down after I told him he would have to pay capital gains tax at 40% on it!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Peedee,

I remember in 1975 a Jaguar in Milford Haven had the registration SEA1R and he spaced it like that. After many warnings the police confiscated the vehicle! Not sure if he ever got it back!

So I guess 32 years IS a long time!

The only difference now is that the DVLA are making money out of the sale of number plates, something I suggested about 25 years ago!

It is the DVLA who are instructing the police and if you did have incorrect spacing or a different font and where pulled over the police would show you the document instructing them to warn people and it comes from the DVLA.

The letter goes on to suggest - I believe - a maximum of two or three warnings. As the police now use a common database for this - DVLA - , you will find out that when you get pulled over a second time even in a different part of the country that they will warn you and then say 'I see you have been warned about this before' you may then go 'gulp' and hope that the policeman pulling you over is favorable to altered registrations!

It is my belief and experience that the average police force see spacing as a minor problem but font changes and screws misplaced as a serious one! I understand that whilst they have to stop and warn people about spacing they understand as I suggested earlier, that changes in spacing is actually more helpful as people are more likely to remember the registration. That is why I am confident that it will become legal and the DVLA will charge those of us who are happy to pay for this privilege. 

In the meantime I am happy in the knowledge that I know what my registrations mean and really don't give a hoot that others will look at C6 REW and say 'I wonder if he is Ronald Edward Woodward' instead of saying he must be C Grew. It is what it means to me not to others that gives me peace of mind.

Regards

Happy and cheerful Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _The point is really should this forum condone any illegal acts_
> 
> ...


I hope the bus driver was sacked as well as prosecuted for such an irresponsible act.



artona said:


> You could also be prosecuted for this crime if you were pulled up in a layby with the keys in the ignition because technically you are still in charge of a vehicle.


Is this actually the case? To quote from the DfT web site Here - "Q10. Can I use a hand-held mobile phone when stopped in a traffic jam? The prohibition applies when driving. Driving includes times when stopped at traffic lights or during other hold-ups that may occur during a typical journey when a vehicle can be expected to move off after a short while. In exceptional traffic jams, such as a lengthy stoppage on a motorway, it would be clear that someone wasn't driving if the engine was off."
I would expect that a car in a layby with the engine off would be treated in the same way as a car with the engine off in a lengthy motorway stoppage.



artona said:


> I do not think this forum would ever condone illegal acts but would always ask for a sensible approach to them


Exactly - don't deliberately flout legislation  

Graham


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I bought ED O4 LYN for our motorhome in 2004 my name is Eddie and my wifes name is Lyn. I love my wife and am proud to admit it, so I see ED 4 LYN in the same light as carving a heart in a tree. 

What has this got to do with this thread? Simple If I carved a heart with an arrow going through the heart and our initials in a live tree, say, in a park, I could be prosecuted for causing criminal damage and I would be frowned upon. If I did it and no one noticed and I took Lyn back in fifty years time, and found the carving it would be viewed as a fantasically romantic guesture and I would be seen as a wonderful husband. 

I think that we all chose which laws we adhere to and which we use as guidelines. Speeding for example! A 20 MPH limit outside a school makes total sense during the day but is very hard to stick at 20 MPH at 4.00 am in the morning. I have yet to meet an adult that has has never, ever broken the law. 

On this forum we regulary discuss things like how to arrange insurance cover for full timers, black boxes for increased performance, wild and free camping, making modifications to the manufacturers specs, driving licence requirements, towing, payload constraints, A frame towing plus loads of other things that could potentially take someone outside the law or the spirit of the law.

Another good example is the treasonable act of discussing "do we need a Royal Family or should we be a republic" Is any one seriously suggesting that we could never discuss such a topic on this forum, because we would be breaking the law? or is this a law that we would feel comfortable with ignoring? 

As I say, I think that we all chose which laws we adhere to and which we use as guidelines.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Love it Eddie!

How many of us have practiced archery on the village green on a Saturday?

Because if you don't you are breaking the law!

Did you know you can kill a Welshman with a bow and arrow in Hereford on a Saturday?

One way of getting the population down!

Regards

Chris
This thread is getting very silly! Sorry to add to the sillyness!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

Now you are being really silly, a Welshman would not be seen dead in Hereford on a Saturday.

But now you have told them its legal maybe they will venture out 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Very good points both you and Eddie are making though. We have a very, very complex legal system in this country.


stew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> I bought ED O4 LYN for our motorhome in 2004 my name is Eddie and my wifes name is Lyn. I love my wife and am proud to admit it, so I see ED 4 LYN in the same light as carving a heart in a tree.


Thats great to hear and so romantic eddie.

Sadly I can't claim to have the same reason for my personal plate which has been on all my vehicles for the last 10 years.Mine is SJW 911Y and is just an easy way to remember my initials in case I am pulled up by the police.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Don't you just love this thread!

My Son just pointed out this site:

www.dumblaws.com

I like this one:

'With the exception of carrots, most goods may not be sold on Sunday'

So why are we not getting the supermarkets in the courts then?

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Number plates*

Been reading this thread with interest and find the whole thing very amusing.

I suppose if I was to be honest I would buy one if I had more money than sense. 
But as my wife says that ain't to difficult too achieve.

If it makes some people feel more superior than others whats the harm, maybe they are lacking in other areas and need it.

Still keep it going it's a good laugh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

I think that, from the mix of responses, my question has been answered.

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Err Graham,

What was the question I have forgotten?

Chris


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey I found some more on the DVLA website...

RE 74 ARD
DI 96 HIT
BI 51 UMP

For some reason no-one wants them?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Diabalo

I honestly don't think that it is a question of feeling superior because I have a private plate, I have always felt this way, however, It really is just a giggle in my mind. 

Equally, there is nothing missing or lacking in my life, certainly nothing that can be replaced by a private number plate. I am however, amazed that you think that it may represent somthing lacking in my life? Based on what evidence exactly? 

Extending that logic of "you have somthing that I have not got" suggesting an underlying problem, would mean to people without motorhomes would look at us lot as a group and say " I suppose if I was to be honest I would buy one if I had more money than sense" 
and "If it makes some people feel more superior than others whats the harm, maybe they are lacking in other areas and need it"

Anyway, which prat started calling them private plates? I may be wrong,but last time I looked they were all different, all individual? therefore personal!

SO YOU ALL HAVE A PRIVATE PLATE! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Diabalo
> 
> I honestly don't think that it is a question of feeling superior because I have a private plate, I have always felt this way




They're 'cherished' plates anyway  - what a fuss about nothing...

...dont some people get wound up


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

> They're 'cherished' plates anyway


I knew it was cherished, that's why I was taking the P out of P plates ...... :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Anyway, nobody's commented on Happyrunners' beautiful graphics on their van....................
might as well go completely off topic?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Anyway, nobody's commented on Happyrunners' beautiful graphics on their van....................
> might as well go completely off topic?


ANyone who spends good money on graphics must be a gangster/bandit/nutter...



...because I dont'get it'


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Crackle said:


> The only private number plate that should be allowed is TO66ER!


wELL, THIS THREAD HAS CONFIRMED WHAT i SUSPECTED TO BE TRUE, MHF IS FULL OF THEM!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*No Plates*

Takes me back years, to when I had the old Maxi. I was so glad the previous owner didn't bunch up the letters, as it already loosely spelled 'SUCKS' - OK until on garage in Brixton, with the local wildlife all falling about laughing! PS. I read about graphics - if I paint flames up the sides of the Talbot, will it go faster up hills? - H xx


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: No Plates*



vardy said:


> Takes me back years, to when I had the old Maxi. I was so glad the previous owner didn't bunch up the letters, as it already loosely spelled 'SUCKS' - OK until on garage in Brixton, with the local wildlife all falling about laughing! PS. I read about graphics - if I paint flames up the sides of the Talbot, will it go faster up hills? - H xx


Whats a maxi?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Austin Maxi ( car )*

As driven by Victor Meldrew, and Hyacinth's husband - but only in the middle of the road, at weekends and at 25 MPH.... H xx


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Ah the fantastic Maxi, well ahead of its time.

I had one in 1973 and the registration was COI 1948, not I hasten to add anything to do with me.

I bought it for £21 and replaced a wing then resprayed it and think I got about £150. Lots of lolly!

Regards

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> £100,000, (presumably from somebody whose initials fitted the letters)
> . He turned it down after I told him he would have to pay capital gains tax at 40% on it!


Hi Mike wouldn't he have been entitled to taper relief 

Olley


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

bikemad99 said:


> Why do people have personal number plates?
> Reg.


*Because they can?​*
Ha Ha, sorry, couldn't resist the obvious. :lol:

Oh dear, how sad. I only saw 1st page when I posted this  
what is up with my PC......aaaagh, not getting updates.

Well to add further to the debate. I bought a Cherished Plate for my daughter when she bought her first car following nasty divorce and she was at an all time low. Wont say what the plate was but nothing special, just had her day of birth and her 3 Initials. She cried when her new car was driven out onto forecourt and hugged me. Well worth the few quid it cost, it made her happy and I dont think she will ever part with it.

Funny thing was she was giving out BIG time to dealer for delays in delivery not knowing it down to us getting new plate for car. But all was forgiven and all the staff came out and clapped when she saw the car. Special significance was it was the initials of her maiden name used again for first time since divorce.....but only WE knew that.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

I am sorry for starting this topic.I posted the original message as I thought the no was great and thought others would think the same,but it seems to have caused a lot of controversy.Also there have been a lot of posts unrelated to the topic.
I would like to apologise to Mike and Linda if it has caused any offence to them.
Terry.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

hippypair said:


> I am sorry for starting this topic.


Don't be, Terry. It's created an interesting exchange of views, and has been one of the fastest growing threads in months.

FWIW, I think you're right - it's an interesting and amusing plate. Where we live, we have many cherished, personal, private, or specialised plates. Not for me, especially at the prices they charge, but whatever floats your boat. There is a legal issue with changing the font or spacing, but like most things, some people are prepared to take that risk.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

After all this I just want to say that I first saw Mike and Linda's van at Binton. From amongst the 50 or so vans there it really stood out as a lovely van and the number plate really stood out and caused a lot of enthusiastic comments.

I have not seen the bit refered to in the MMM but I know Terry, who initiated this tread anticipated a series of congratulations to be offered to Mike and Linda's way. 

As it is Terry has asked me to edit out his initial post because he is very upset with the way it has gone and does not want to be part of it.


stew


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

*number plates*

back in the seventies you may remember from the top shelf mag,s a young lady called Gemma jamerson, she was driving into Ascot to visit a friend and used to own a yellow e type jaguar, whilst driving she was pulled over by the police for speeding the policeman was also interested in her number plate and asked her what it meant she obliged and told them exactly what it meant and was promptly arrested the plate read 
F U 2 i leave the interpretation to your imagination but one thing is for sure they was not concerned about the spacing on the plate the friend that she was visiting was the late Diana Dors and i was told this story by her. i have not got a private plate on my bike but i did have the words
the dogs bo!!ocks on the bottom of the plate spaced correctly of course
Reg


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Terry,

Sorry if you have been offended by the way this thread panned out. Personally I think it has been great. No offence has been given or received by anyone.

It is threads like this that make me enjoy being part of this community. It is just like being together sat down having a pint or three. The conversation starts and who knows where it leads!

When my Daughter and I spent an enjoyable evening with Kands we put the world to rights, we covered every subject you can imagine. I did exactly the same with Stew and his family at Shepton Mallett. How can we ask more of friends than to enjoy a good a natter.

Three cheers to Terry for starting it and personally I love your number plate Mike and Linda and look forward to meeting you and seeing the MH in the flesh.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Linda and Mike are fairly new to MHF,unlike some of us they don't read the posts regulary. I was surprised at some of the comments.

They are good friends of ours, and we go away together quite often. Their van always creates a lot of interest because it is different,particulary in France last year,I think their number plate is great, and very appropriate.

I will bring her attention to the posts today as it has created such a lot of comments.................................


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

hippypair said:


> I am sorry for starting this topic.I posted the original message as I thought the no was great and thought others would think the same,but it seems to have caused a lot of controversy.Also there have been a lot of posts unrelated to the topic. I would like to apologise to Mike and Linda if it has caused any offence to them. Terry.


Terry, don't be so sensitive, you haven't done anything wrong, good thread as others have already said. You just need to grow another skin to post on here sometimes, as I found to my cost when I happened to be stupid enough to ask "What is it about middle age men with pony tails" :lol: I can't believe the flak I got over that one :lol: No offence was meant but I still got beaten up verbally, so don't be put off if you tread on a few toes, it all makes for good reading.

Maura


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Maura


So what is wrong with men pony tails Maura :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


Ps 

Terry

Mike will be in touch soon, he wants to buy you a beer  .


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*STOP IT*​


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

But Maura :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi

But Maura :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:thin: stew

*Now STOP IT​*


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Maura

Thats looks like fun, have you noticed how his ponytails are sticking up in the air. Best get back on topic before we get into trouble :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Greetings My Lovelies!
We are the proud owners of A CO5Y RV.
Teeny, weeny bit jealous are we?
We have a real sneaky suspicion that GJH - Graham and the likes actually love our number plate and they are kicking themselves that they didn't think of the idea first,
Everything has got a price, so if you would like to make an offer?
Thank you in anticipation
Contact Linda and Mike
Very Happyrunners.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Happyrunner said:


> Greetings My Lovelies!
> We are the proud owners of A CO5Y RV.
> Teeny, weeny bit jealous are we?
> .


There's still a couple of 'cosy' plates on the DVLA site - but I am not going to buy one just in case it offends anyone here    

I'm going to buy a gun instead.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Greetings!

Firstly, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! (Go to the foot of this posting for reasons of such immense gratitude.)

No offence has been taken by the interest raised and comments regarding our cherished number plate and graphics on our motorhome.

Just to educate a few, with regards to the motorhome, an Autocruise Renoir which carries the manufacturers graphics of The 'Luncheon Of The Boating Party', painted by Renoir in 1880-1881. These are standard graphics, which I understand are probably not to everyone's taste, but do make a change from the none descript stripes and swirls on many motorhomes.

A CO5Y RV has been proudly displayed on two of our vans since the beginning of 2005 without any problem.

Originally purchased as a possible investment and a source of amusement, this plate has achieved well beyond both expectations! 
Reaching 6 times it's original purchase price, not bad.

One day hopefully it will go towards upgrading to a more recent model. Far outstripping any other investment we have ever made, it can only increase in value the longer we hold onto it, as it can be used on a greater number of vehicles. 

Won't worry about paying capital gains tax as gangsters/bandits and nutters don't bother with such things!

It has opened many a pleasant conversation with passers by and other motorhomers and have experienced many a smile, wave or thumbs up on our travels which is great. Also had some growling faces pulled by envious, narrow minded people, but hey, so what, everyone to there own! 

(Ooh just wait for this next comment to stir you up!!)
As an ex-traffic cop, I will proudly continue to drive A CO5Y RV. Perhaps I can reserve a pass for you to visit to me in Holloway?

MANY THANKS to MMM's and MHF for all the FREE advertising, we couldn't have raised this ammount of interest ourselves. 

Happy motoring and keep smiling.
Kind regards
Linda and Mike


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

fantastic plate fantastic rv fantastic reply !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

mrbluesky said:


> fantastic plate fantastic rv fantastic reply !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I concur


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> I concur


I agree :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

"What is it about middle age men with pony tails"

Well What is it about middle age men with pony tails??   

Olley


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*No Plate*

Are these privite/personalied/cherashed plate owners the chavs of motorhoming?

Maybe we could nominat one to reprasent the forum on channel fors Big Brother. They may well fit in a treat.

Keep an eye out for Burberry caps and 4 inch Dia earings at the meats.

Probberly a uneducatid lo aswell

Keep chavs out I say :lol:


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

What is a Chav?


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*A Chav*

Chav is a mainly derogatory slang term in some parts of England for a subcultural stereotype fixated on fashions such as gold jewellery and designer clothing. They are generally considered to have no respect for society, as well as being considered ignorant or unintelligent. The term appeared in mainstream dictionaries in 2005.[1][2] The defining features of the stereotype include clothing in the Burberry pattern (notably a now-discontinued baseball cap) and from a variety of other casual and sportswear brands. Tracksuits, hoodies, sweatpants and baseball caps are particularly associated with this stereotype. Response to the term has ranged from amusement to criticism that it is a new manifestation of classism. The term has also been associated with delinquency, the "ASBO Generation", and "yob culture".


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Happyrunner said:


> What is a Chav?


Typically someone from say Strood in Kent, who is not very well educated, and possesses little in the way of taste and manners 

See here for full definition and guide to other chav towns 

http://www.chavscum.co.uk/index.php

Glad to be of service


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _The point is really should this forum condone any illegal acts_
> 
> ...


I've read 3 pages of this thread & run out of time - Stew's reply above seems to me to be eminently sensible.

1. You do run the risk of a £30 fixed penalty notice for illegal plates - I give them out sometimes, but as has been said here, only when they are outrageous, or the driver has failed the Attitude Test  
2. DVLA as at 31/12/2006 have only ever revoked *one* cherished number in the United Kingdom, and their approach (although not publicised) is reluctance to upset the commercial aspects of their £25+ million p/a revenue
3. The logic behind prosecuting (or FPN-ing) drivers for non-conforming number plates is mainly due to the ramifications of wrong- or non-identification. A prosecution for a fatal (child) non-stop Road Traffic Collision in London a few years ago was unsuccesful when a witness wrongly stated the number she had seen speeding away from the collision. For illustration purposes, let's assume the number was AC05 YRV.

Defence barrister:- "Mrs X, can you please state the registration number you noted, to the Court".
Mrs X:- "Yes. A COSY RV"
Defence barrister:- "So let's be clear. This was Alpha Charlie Oscar Sierra Yankee Romeo Victor. ACOSYRV. Is that correct?"
Mrs X:- "Yes"
Defence barrister:- "My Lord, I produce a printout of the Police National Computer, showing that this number does not exist. It could not possibly therefore be my client, as that is not his number nor has ever been."

Ridiculous? On the basis of common sense, of course. On the basis of law, not really. I have to ask myself how I would have felt if it had been my kid.

The other side of the argument which has been put forward is that A COSY RV is instantly memorable. I personally would agree with that and would most likely not stop the vehicle unless for additional reasons.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

To save Nuke some time (as he's very busy at the moment), I've searched the DVLA website, and found that AL02 MHF - ALO 2 MHF ('allo to MHF) is available for the very reasonable price of £799. Unless I get to it first, of course, in which case it will be available from me for the very reasonable price of £1799 :wink: 

I wish there was a way to search for existing numbers - or, conversely, non-existing numbers, and then get them re-issued. I've always fancied GER 41D  

Ger41d


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> I've always fancied GER 41D


Or DOU61E 8)

.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

I believe that PEN 1S was the first number to be withheld and was the at about the time that DVLA decided that they should start to withhold and then sell numbers.

I seem to recall that Linda Lovelace owend FU 2 and and had a competition in Penthouse in the 70's to win it. The winner was then approached and she bought it back.

Chris


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Who's Linda Lovelace and what is she famous for?


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.right-reg.co.uk/number_plates/search/MH

This is available if anyones got any spare change *1 MH *£85,395 
And it ain't a joke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Happyrunner said:


> Greetings My Lovelies!
> We are the proud owners of A CO5Y RV.
> Teeny, weeny bit jealous are we?
> We have a real sneaky suspicion that GJH - Graham and the likes actually love our number plate and they are kicking themselves that they didn't think of the idea first,
> ...


Been away for the weekend so only just picked up on this thread again.

You're welcome to your sneaky suspicions Linda & Mike but don't 'bate tha breath waiting for an offer  I've nowt against cherished plates per se but I have a dislike of those that are illegally spaced.

Obviously my opinion and yours differ - which simply means that one (or both) of us is wrong 

As I said in an earlier post, I got the answers to the question I posed.

Graham


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Private plates*

Hi Mike & Linda,

We were parked behind you at Binton and admired your number plate, it
certainly brought a smile to our faces.
We saw another good one in France a couple of weeks ago when returning
from our skiing holiday, it was on a swift kontiki and the plate was
*R333LAX*

cheers Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I believe that PEN 1S was the first number to be withheld


Bit of trivia for you; Not sure if he's still got it but Steve Parish, motogp motorcycle racing commentator and former mate and drinking partner of the late Barry Sheen used to own this registration number.

Paul Daniels owns MAG 1C

anymore?

pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jimmy Tarbuck has COM 1C, I think.

Just found this >> here <<

Registration Number GER 41D

This plate was sold at auction on 18/04/2000

Damn! Missed out 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Gerald, had a look at that site and this number is up for sale.....

ORG 45 M ooh er missus 8O

Just told my mate and he wants it for his new Cathargo M liner.

Johnny F


----------

